# DES from CEM compared to IGF Lr3



## H4MMY (Jun 14, 2012)

I noticed CEM is carrying IGF DES and has listed some pretty bold statements of it compared to Lr3......

Is DES really that much more effective than Lr3? Does anyone have any firsthand experience with DES?


----------



## blergs. (Jun 14, 2012)

Some swear one, then someone else another.


  I personally think igf-11lr3 is nicer. But the Des is ALSO great.


I have used CEM ’s IGF1LR3 a BUNCH of times and they got very good stuff.


  I haven’t used there DES yet though. I hope to soon.


----------



## H4MMY (Jun 14, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Some swear one, then someone else another.
> 
> 
> I personally think igf-11lr3 is nicer. But the Des is ALSO great.
> ...




When are you planning on running the DES? Dosage? Duration?

Anymore info would be great


----------



## thane22 (Jun 14, 2012)

H4MMY said:


> I noticed CEM is carrying IGF DES and has listed some pretty bold statements of it compared to Lr3......
> 
> Is DES really that much more effective than Lr3? Does anyone have any firsthand experience with DES?



I think DES is nicer but I also like LR3.
Glad to see CEM has IGF-1DES now to go along with the IGF1LR3!


----------



## blergs. (Jun 14, 2012)

H4MMY said:


> When are you planning on running the DES? Dosage? Duration?
> 
> Anymore info would be great



Possibly this fall like so:

20mcg 2X a day for 8 or so weeks.


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 18, 2012)

ive used LR3 and DES  and i can say this: LR3 gave me overall fatloss  and nice vascularity, but  with  DES my muscles are much more full and  most certain it gives more site growth
. with LR3 ive NEVER experienced feeling of hypoglycemia while with des if i dont take at least 40g carbs almost right away i start to sweat and get that light headed feeling.
i am using PP DES and MGF and i can say they are working GREAT


----------



## blergs. (Jun 18, 2012)

SMALLbaby said:


> ive used LR3 and DES  and i can say this: LR3 gave me overall fatloss  and nice vascularity, but  with  DES my muscles are much more full and  most certain it gives more site growth
> . with LR3 ive NEVER experienced feeling of hypoglycemia while with des if i dont take at least 40g carbs almost right away i start to sweat and get that light headed feeling.
> i am using PP DES and MGF and i can say they are working GREAT



Thanks for feed back, I love to hear others exp with IGF.


----------



## jacked187 (Jun 18, 2012)

i never ran the lr3,but i had great results running the des, supper pumps when pinned in the muscle your working that day


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 18, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Thanks for feed back, I love to hear others exp with IGF.



np man always glad if i can help.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone else use DES and LR3 to compare too?


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 21, 2012)

DES looks promising!


----------



## blergs. (Jun 28, 2012)

bumpp?


----------



## Walnutz (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm gonna put my order in for some DES.  What i've read it's real good stuff.


----------



## H4MMY (Jun 28, 2012)

Walnutz said:


> I'm gonna put my order in for some DES.  What i've read it's real good stuff.




you going with CEM? 

Please keep me posted, walnutz


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jun 28, 2012)

It is.  I'm hooked!


----------



## blergs. (Jun 28, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> It is.  I'm hooked!



Have you used igf1lr3 before ?
Just curious for more comparing.


----------



## thane22 (Jul 25, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Have you used igf1lr3 before ?
> Just curious for more comparing.



HA I also made a thread asking! 
I am on the fence of getting more LR3 or the Des.


----------



## H4MMY (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. Just bought 2 x IGF DES from CEM. WOOHOO!


----------

